# fglrx

## guije

Hallo Kollegen,

ich habe jetzt folgendes Angewand:

 *Quote:*   

> Installing fglrx
> 
> Installing fglrx is relatively straightforward.
> 
> # emerge -av x11-drivers/ati-drivers
> ...

 

Das verstehe ich so:

Ich kann ein 

```
#emerge -av x11-drivers/ati-drivers
```

 durchführen, 

oder

in der make.conf die Eigenschaft 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
```

 setzten und dann ein

```
# emerge -av1 x11-base/xorg-server
```

 durchführen, wo dann durch das 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" 
```

die ATI Treiber einbezogen werden.

Letzteres habe ich gemacht, aber der fglrx Treiber wird nicht geladen, noch das Modul ist ladbar.

Ich habe allerdings den X-Server nicht gestartet.

ein

```
eselelct opengl list
```

Zeigt mir nur den X-org an nicht den ATI.

Eine xorg.conf habe ich nicht angelegt, das wollte laut Anleitung mit dem aticonfig --initial machen, das ist aber auch nicht verfügbar.

Habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden ? Mein nächster Ansatz wäre

```
emerge -av x11-drivers/ati-drivers
```

um den Treiber neu zu installieren..

----------

## Josef.95

 *guije wrote:*   

> noch das Modul ist ladbar.

  Wurde das ati-drivers Paket denn erfolgreich merged?

Wenn ja, dann sollte es auch ein fglrx Treiber Modul installiert haben, schaue zb via 

```
# modprobe -l | grep fglrx
```

(ist ein kleines L)

Wenn es da ist, warum genau ist es nicht ladbar? Wie schaut die genaue Fehlermeldung von 

```
# modprobe -v fglrx
```

 aus?

----------

## Max Steel

Versuch statt emerge -av1 xorg-server lieber ein emerge -av1D xorg-drivers.

Denn die Meldung kommt noch aus der Zeit (<=xorg-server-1.6) als die Treiber-Ebuilds über das xorg-server ebuild eingebunden wurden (Use-Flag Technisch)

----------

